# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  شو رايكم في مدرسة الشويفات فرع ام القيوين

## ام راشـد

السلام عليكم

الموضوع مبين من عنوانه ...الي ادرس عيالها في مدرسة الشويفات في ام القيوين تخبرنا كيف نظامهم وساعات الدوام وهل نظامهم ودراستهم على مستوا عالي ..وشو المواد الي يدرسونها بالنسبة KG1 وهل مهتمين بالعربي والدين ولا لا...وبالنسبة لموقع المدرسة وين بالظبط لاني ماعرف مكانها

ادري اسالتي وااايد بس محتارة وين اسجل ولدي وللاسف هي المدرسة الوحيده الي يمدحونها في ام القيوين فياريت الي تعرف تخبرنا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## *** أم ميرة ***

محد من عيالى يدرس فيها

بس اعرف ناس يدرسون عيالهم فيها

المهم بالنسبة :

الاكل

عندهم بريك حق الفطور الصبح

وبريك الساعة 12 حق الغداء

والاكل من عندكم


الانجليزي وايد اوكى الحين واصلين لقراءة الكلمات القصيرة

العربي والدين ما عرف 


مكانها 

ما عرف اوصف عدل مجابل على ما عاتقد اذا ما خانتنى الذاكره عياده الاسنان لدكتورة ستارة

المواصلات عليكم

----------


## ام راشـد

مشكورة اختي ام ميرة على الرد بس شو المواد الي يدرسونها بالنسبة KG1 وهل مهتمين بالعربي والدين ولا لا

----------


## *** أم ميرة ***

اختى العربي والدين ما عرف

بس يعلمونهم رياضيات الاعداد

وكل الحروووف الانجليزية واسامى اشياء من كل الحرووووووووف

واحسن شي يكتبون كل شي في المدرسة

ويا ريت الاخوات يفيدونج بالنسبة للدين والعربي

بس اختى عادي سيري المدرسة وشوفي المناهج عادي ترا

بس اختى ما تعرفين حد درس بام القوري

ولا سمعت عن المدرسة اليديده الى في السلمة

----------


## ام راشـد

لا والله ما اعرف عن مدرسة القرى او المدارس الثانية لاني اول مره ادور مدرسة حق ولدي

بالنسبة للشويفات الصراحه رحت المدرسة بس من ناحية المكان والمبنى ما عيبني شي شكلها جديمة وما تستاهل المبلغ المطلوب بس قلت على الاقل من ناحية الدراسه اذا على مستوا عالي ولا لا مقارنه بفروعها في باقي الامارات

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام عليكم
اعيالي يدرسون بالشويفات لكن فرع الشارقة, حبيت افيدج بالنسبة للمناهج لكن الموقع ان شاءالله بنات ام القوين يفيدونج يارب.

طبعا المدرسه السنه الدراسيه مقسمه لي 3 فصول, و من الفصل الثاني يبدون بقراءة كلمات بسيطه و يبدون يعطونهم قصص مرتين بالاسبوع, و لازم لازم تقرين مع الولد او البنت كل يوم علشان ما يتعبج بالقراءة. هذا بالانجليزي طبعا.
عندهم رياضيات الأرقام و الأشكال الهندسيه و الألوان بالانجليزي
عندهم الحروف اللانجليزيه و الكلمات اللي تبدي بكل حرف.
عندهم كتاب للكلمات, يعني الصوره و تحتها اسم الشي, و فيه تدريبات الكتاب هذا, توصيل المتشابهات و الفرق.
عندهم عربي طبعا و فيه ياخذون الحروف كلها و الألوان و الأشكال و الأرقام.
و الدين يعلمونهم الأساسيات, و يعطونهم قصار السور. و يعطونهم القصص البسيطة من القرآن.
الدين ماله كتاب لكن ولدي يسولف عن اللي ياخذونه. و مرات لما كنت اروح آخذه من المدرسه اشوف السبوره عليها شغلات متعلقه بالدين.

ما اذكر بعد شنو المهم اي استفسار انا بالخدمه

----------


## ام راشـد

مشكورة اختي طيبة الكويتية على الرد بس بغيت حد مجرب الفرع الي في ام القيوين يمكن يكون نظامهم مختلف او في اي مشكله بالمدرسة

----------


## ام راشـد

للرفع

----------


## ام راشـد

معقوله محد عياله في هالمدرسة

----------


## ام راشـد

للرفع

----------


## آمنه الجناحي

ولد عمتي في هل مدرسه بس تبين الصراحه ماجفت منه شي كلمتين بالعربي مايعرف يكتب 
وخطه مثل اليهال مع انه في اول ثانوي 

يمكن لانه مايحب الدراسه او مب ويه دراسه خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دريمه

طيب هل هي مدرسه تبشيريه
انا سمعت هالشي
يعني عادي يعلمونهم على اعياد الانجليز
وانه راهبات يزورون المدرسه

----------


## الفراشهـ

بصراحه اول مره اسمع فيها هع ..

----------


## ام راشـد

بنات انا اسال اذا حد مجرب فرع ام القيوين تفيدنا

----------


## حــــزن

انا الي اعرفه نادر مايدرسون بالعربي والدين بنسبه قليله ..

----------


## كرم اخلاق

الصراحة المدرسة نظامها مو زين مول
الولد من يوم ما يدش لما يراوح وهو دراسة وتعب
مافي الا فسحة الفطور والغدا ولازم تيبين اكل من بيتكو
وما شي باصات 
ودوامها وايد طويل لين ثلاثه وربع
والحصص طويلة ومملة والتعليم فيها تقليدي كثير
وما شي نشاطات مووول
ويهتمو وايد باعياد المسيحية ومدرسينهمم الاجانب يعلموهم كل شي عن دياناتهم
والمناهج وايد تلمح لدينهم وعقائدم
والاهتمام باللغة العربية وبالدين قليل كثير
وبعدين يعطون وايد واجبات وامتحانات مرهقة للطلاب واولياء الامور
انا بصراحه مول ما عيبتني

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------

